# If you know what a VAG 1551/1552 is......



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

Ok, so i had a bit of time to kill after work today, so i started playing around with my ecu coding.
After logging in to the ecu, using a 1552 vag tool, i recoded my ecu to 
000001 in the coding field.
stock my golf is 000000
i coded in the option for "golf-jetta with auto trans"
my throttle is very very responsive now........
whats up with the actual ecu coding on bosch ME 5.9? 2.0 engine management? its obviously obd2....
this thing has HARDCORE torque steer now....
obd1/pnp head
autotech 270 cam
ps/ac delete
full 2.5" exhaust
no cat
o2a swap
7lb flywheel
vf engineering solid mounts
vr6 power clutch setup
so believe me, this thing seriously tq steers like crazy now....
what does recoding to auto tranny actually do?










_Modified by myjettaisred at 7:22 PM 6-5-2006_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: If you know what a VAG 1551/1552 is...... (myjettaisred)*

Strangely I have heard this before. I foget where and when but i remember someone being forced to swap in an ecu from an auto tranny and getting a much broader torque curve.
I don't know why though. Someone else here will have to answer that one.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: If you know what a VAG 1551/1552 is...... (bugasm99)*

that's odd, I'm dying to know why


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: If you know what a VAG 1551/1552 is...... (myjettaisred)*

up


----------



## rebornGTI (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: If you know what a VAG 1551/1552 is...... (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_up

Me too. I swapped an auto OBD2 set to my 5 speed rabbit and didn't know I had to change the setting on the ECU to manual. I thought it pulled great due only being a lighter car.
Anybody???


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: If you know what a VAG 1551/1552 is...... (rebornedGTI)*

Now that I think back, i actually remember reading this online on some old school website about how to squeeze extra horsepower out of you engine. One of the mods was to swap in an ECU out of an auto tranny car. I believe the writer had an OBD 1 aba jetta.


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: If you know what a VAG 1551/1552 is...... (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_Now that I think back, i actually remember reading this online on some old school website about how to squeeze extra horsepower out of you engine. One of the mods was to swap in an ECU out of an auto tranny car. I believe the writer had an OBD 1 aba jetta.

ok, ill agree...
whats the techincal difference?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: If you know what a VAG 1551/1552 is...... (myjettaisred)*

if I had to take a guess, I would say the auto tranny ecu has different parameters for timing and fuel which moves the power band down in the bottom end to compensate for the lower rpms of the auto tranny.
are you lacking any power in the upper rpms?


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: If you know what a VAG 1551/1552 is...... (bugasm99)*

it pulls just as hard up top.
Im thinking that mabey this was a saftey measure taken to avoid shock to the diff.
if i just tap the gas, with the auto tranny coding enabled, the motor really "lurches" as with the manual tranny coding, it would take a full second to perk up.
throttle response is "now" with the new coding....


----------



## highoutput (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: If you know what a VAG 1551/1552 is...... (myjettaisred)*

so you used a VAG tool to change the coding in your ecu to an automatic setting right??
You didnt actually replace your stock ecu with a new one from an automatic.
I wonder how doing this would effect things if you,ve got a chip?
Do you think it would mess anything up?
sorry for all the questions, but I find this very interesting.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: If you know what a VAG 1551/1552 is...... (highoutput)*

no idea, but I may go home and try this out myself.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: If you know what a VAG 1551/1552 is...... (bugasm99)*

can this be done with a vagcom or is it a 1551/1552 only change other than swapping the entire ECU with an auto


----------



## TurboDieselTech (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: If you know what a VAG 1551/1552 is...... (myjettaisred)*

It changes the timing and torque curve. Auto tranny's have a low stall speed so they need low RPM torque. The auto setting just recurves the ignition timing and throttle enrichment to give more low to mid torque.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: If you know what a VAG 1551/1552 is...... (TurboDieselTech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboDieselTech* »_It changes the timing and torque curve. Auto tranny's have a low stall speed so they need low RPM torque. The auto setting just recurves the ignition timing and throttle enrichment to give more low to mid torque.

to me it sounds like more than this. If it were just the ignition and throttle maps than why would there be the report of a noticble increase in throttle response? yes a bit but its sounds like its much more than that
maybe the mapping for the TPS? I don't know but this is very interesting
Has anyone tried this on an OBDI?


_Modified by mack73 at 9:08 PM 6-8-2006_


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: If you know what a VAG 1551/1552 is...... (mack73)*

This is actually one of my little tricks... I used an OBDII ABA auto Chip in my Manual for lack of a better option and found that it made a big difference... I believe it enriches the mixture and advances timing at lower RPM's to compensate for the power drain of having the Torque Convertor in vortex flow. definitely a nice change for us manual ABA guys.


----------



## highoutput (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: If you know what a VAG 1551/1552 is...... (ABF Jeff)*

im very supprised that ive never heard of this. Youd think more people would be doing it if this was such an easy power gain. I wonder if this only works on certain ecu s. ?


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: If you know what a VAG 1551/1552 is...... (highoutput)*

you can do this to obd2 cars with either a vagcom 
or 1551/1552 vag scan tool.
go to engine
login: 01283
code: 000000 is manual golf jetta
000001 is golf jetta auto trans
000002 cabrio with manual trans
000003 cabrio with auto trans


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: If you know what a VAG 1551/1552 is...... (myjettaisred)*

guess i'll have to figure this one out for all us beetle guys.


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

thats kinda awesome, any downfall to doing this?


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (sxracer001)*

im noticing 2-3 mpg better gas milage as well.... even with my foot buried 94 % of the time.


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*

Where do you get the login code for your car?
I just tried doing this on my dad's jetta using the vag-com and I didnt have any luck.
I entered the login code in the login section, then went to the recode and changed the last digit to a 1. We drove it around some and didnt notice anything, so I checked in the recode part again and the number was all zeros like stock. It wouldnt stay changed.
Also, the ecu code only had 5 zeros in it, not 6 like you had. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong area?
The car is a 97 jetta gls.
*edit*
Nm, I got it to work and accept the change. Not sure what I did wrong last time, but now the coding is changed to 00001. Cant say I noticed much of a difference, although its probably less pronounced because the car is all stock, unlike yours. I left it with the new coding though to see if there is any change in fuel mileage.


_Modified by Jetta2dr at 10:48 PM 6-9-2006_


----------



## vwdave1.8T (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: If you know what a VAG 1551/1552 is...... (myjettaisred)*

will this work on a 2001 1.8t jetta??


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

ok 1.9t guy gtfo!!! and to its a VAS1551/1552
we actually had a VAS1550 at my shop, and yes it is different then a vag-com. 400 times better imho


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (dvlax40)*

will this work on a mk4? or is this just a trick for the mk3 guys.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlUnT MeKaNiX* »_will this work on a mk4? or is this just a trick for the mk3 guys.

Nope doesn't work like that on a MKIV in my experience...


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

i didn't think so. stupid mk4!


----------

